# Memorial Day



## Graybeard (May 26, 2019)

I hope you'll take some time tomorrow and attend your local Memorial Day Service. With all the lapel pin patriots and empty words a simple act of getting off your a*^ and going to a Memorial Day Service shows a lot more respect IMO. Do it from your heart and say a silent thank you for your service.Remember these are the regular folks that did it, not those who talk about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Sincere 5


----------



## CWS (May 26, 2019)

Very well said David.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 26, 2019)

With my job, I'm usually working. But this year, I'm waiting on my first grandbaby to be born!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS (May 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> With my job, I'm usually working. But this year, I'm waiting on my first grandbaby to be born!


That's great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> With my job, I'm usually working. But this year, I'm waiting on my first grandbaby to be born!


Cograulations early Eric,I generally don’t wait for one day to honor service members,when possible I pay for their items at the store,and I donate to the D A V a couple times a year. With that being said, I would like to thank any and all current and former service members including LEO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

Memorial Day and Veterans Day are always cool in the town of Branford, Florida where the VFW places a cross beside the road for every deceased Veteran from the community clear back to the Spanish-American War, and The Boxer Rebellion. Each cross is topped with an American Flag, has the soldiers name, date of birth, date deceased, and campaign they served. They're stood every 20 feet or so, both sides of the road, on both highways leading into downtown Branford. More than half a mile on the road we run in on, close to that on the other it appears. 

Initial perceptions are it looks really patriotic, and cool as hell with all the flags flying in the breeze. Then one stops and thinks about how big the community is, population of 712, and the number of lives that have been lost defending freedom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## CWS (May 27, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Memorial Day and Veterans Day are always cool in the town of Branford, Florida where the VFW places a cross beside the road for every deceased Veteran from the community clear back to the Spanish-American War, and The Boxer Rebellion. Each cross is topped with an American Flag, has the soldiers name, date of birth, date deceased, and campaign they served. They're stood every 20 feet or so, both sides of the road, on both highways leading into downtown Branford. More than half a mile on the road we run in on, close to that on the other it appears.
> 
> Initial perceptions are it looks really patriotic, and cool as hell with all the flags flying in the breeze. Then one stops and thinks about how big the community is, population of 712, and the number of lives that have been lost defending freedom.


All gave some and some gave all, to protect our freedom.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Herb G. (May 27, 2019)

I live at the south end of the runway of the largest Air Force Base on the East Coast.
I can't swing a dead cat without hitting an active service member.
But, I take the time to offer a hearty handshake & a warm "Thank You for your service" to each & every one I meet in my travels.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 27, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 166586


That is amazing! I’ve never heard of that either.


----------

